# ISO Veal Birds



## giggler (Mar 21, 2008)

When I was little ( '70's) my Mom made Veal Birds..

She won't tell me the recipe.. she says, " no one cooks like that any more "

I'm about 99% positive there was no Veal..

What kind of meat ? I think probably Round Steak..

She did tell me she used Stoffer's Stuffing, Jazzed up a bit..

Would Stove Top Stuffing work?

Thanks, Eric Austin, Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2008)

It would work but may not taste the same.


----------



## Constance (Mar 21, 2008)

My grandma used to make veal birds when my grandpa was still living, and she did use veal. It seems like I have the recipe somewhere...I'll look around. I know she didn't use Stove-top, as it wasn't made back then.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cooks.com - Recipe - Veal Birds (Old-Time)


----------



## Robt (Mar 21, 2008)

Several versions in James Baird's AMERICAN COOKERY pgs 343-344.  Really they appear to be pounded thin veal cutlets with a stuffing of ham or bacon with onion plus other things that varied by region.Brown and then braise.

Baird says they are also known as Alouttes sans Tetes-Fr or Rollatine-It, or Rouladen-middle European.


----------

